# Gleammachine-Mint E46 M3 Convertible.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Had the pleasure of detailing over 2 days this gorgeous low mileage E46 M3 04' plate, supplied by the main dealer but unfortunately A-Glazed over the poorly prepped paintwork and explained to my customer this is how used paint should look.:doublesho










Day 1 at Gleammachine HQ.

*Upon arrival.*





































My glamorous assistant for the morning.










First job up was the soft top, vacuumed and cleaned with AG stain remover.




























Arches,tyres & alloys cleaned with various brushes using AS smart wheels,



















Shuts,engine bay,badges and panel gaps cleaned with G101 and SV brush,























































Vehicle then sprayed via the foam lance with co-polymer remover and left to dwell for a short while,










Rinsed and a further application of DG 901 applied and washed using the TBM & [email protected] sponges,



















Rinsed & Dried with DG plush towels,de-tarred followed by claying with Z18,










*Paint defects before and after & readings.*
































































*50/50's*




























Machine polished using IP3.02 & 106FF both on a orange waffle pad from RB,





































Some light scratches that I wet flattened using Mirka hand pads 2000 followed by 4000 to try and reduce,




























With all the machining completed the paintwork was given a IPA wipedown to remove any greasy residue followed by an application of Zaino AIO via the PC,

Soft top treated with G-techniq fabric protectant and plastic trim sealed using G-TQ C4,



















1st layer of Zaino Z2 pro applied and left to cure,
Arches dressed by hand using a foam applicator and All seasons,
Tyres dressed with 3 coats of Z16 dressing,
Alloys sealed with Opti-seal,



















19.30 and car put away in the garage for the day.

*Day 2*

Another lovely warm morning and started with dropping the hood and giving the interior a courtesy vac and wipedown whilst hoovering out some of the dust from the shuts,
Glass cleaned throughout with VP citrus bling,
Rubber seals treat with Gummi pledge,










3 more layers of Z2 pro applied and removed after curing,
Finally a wipedown with Z8 and the exhausts polished with DG metal and the vehicle was looking how it should.



















Really enjoyed this detail so please excuse the amount of photo's taken.

*Results.*


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

stunning, i love any m car. Cracking pics and write up.
Gav


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

*wow bmw*

cant really blame you, so many pics, could do with a few more, a SUPERB DETAIL.


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Great write-up and excellent detail :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Rob


----------



## MotorCity (Jan 26, 2008)

Simply stunning... Fantastic attention to detail that did NOT stop when it came time for the write up

Thanks, I really enjoyed this!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Exceptional detail and car. BMW used to sell Gummi Pflege, is it the same product just different packaging?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great. 
give the stupid dealer the bill.:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That a great job, enjoyed reading that :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

stunning work Rob, what a lovely deep glossy finish


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work, glad you enjoyed the detail.........:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

UBRWGN said:


> Exceptional detail and car. BMW used to sell Gummi Pflege, is it the same product just different packaging?


Thanks, I have know idea if it's the same product though.



fiestadetailer said:


> looks great.
> give the stupid dealer the bill.:thumb:


When I quoted on the job a few weeks ago I did a 50/50 test on the front of the wing the customer was amazed and took it straight back to reclaim the £350 they charged for the A-glaze, they also wanted the opportunity for their guy to fix it and he could supposedly do the whole detail in a day for £100 but the customer said not likely after the original damage.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, excellent picture series with superb detailing, excellent :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Love the car, the colour and defintely the finish! Bet the customer was well chuffed.


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

superb write up, and amzing work, I am in love with the m3 convert.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks brilliant Rob, a job well done.
What you doing wearing my "best" Next shorts to wash cars though?!
Tim
ps dont let PJS see the girl with the tattoo or you'll get a typed tongue lashing


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Not hard to see why you were snap happy with the old picture taker - I would be too if that was the efforts of my labour.
Bet the customer was over the moon with that finish.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> ps dont let PJS see the girl with the tattoo or you'll get a typed tongue lashing











Bit of a difference between a fake tat on an older child, than earrings in a very young child, which I presume is what you're referencing by your remark.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

UBRWGN said:


> Exceptional detail and car. BMW used to sell Gummi Pflege, is it the same product just different packaging?


It is similar stuff :thumb: Gummi Pflege is german for rubber maintainence 

Very nice work mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

I use the gummi by Wurth-all the same I believe!

Cracking work!


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great work rob, as usual.

you live pretty close to me. i would love to drive over to you one day and get your opinion on the paint condition of my 55 cab.

the paint on that M3 looked quite bad for the age and mileage. i dont think my cab has ever been that bad.[even before i met DW!]


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent results, can't beat a nice looking M.

Tony.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks brilliant Rob, a job well done.
> What you doing wearing my "best" Next shorts to wash cars though?!
> Tim
> ps dont let PJS see the girl with the tattoo or you'll get a typed tongue lashing


Thanks Tim, pmsl @ the shorts.

Those fake tattoo's look hideous but she's at the age where my opinion counts for nothing, 9 going on 18.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

hus55 said:


> great work rob, as usual.
> 
> you live pretty close to me. i would love to drive over to you one day and get your opinion on the paint condition of my 55 cab.
> 
> the paint on that M3 looked quite bad for the age and mileage. i dont think my cab has ever been that bad.[even before i met DW!]


No problem mate, just give us a call and I'd be happy to have a look.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Beautiful car, looks amazing now

Fantastic work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work mate


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Seeing a dark-colored car shine like that makes me feel all fuzzy inside  Excellent work!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Well done mate. The car looks absolutely fantastic now. :thumb:

If it was mine, I would get the roof down, put the sunglasses on ... and just sit in the drive. Too nice to get dirty.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Seeing a dark-colored car shine like that makes me feel all fuzzy inside  Excellent work!


The swirls in the paint had really muted the finish and taken away all traces of the metallic flake, really liked the deep blue once finished.


----------



## Lash (Jul 28, 2008)

*One VERY happy customer !*

Rob, :wave:

Fantastic job !

I just wanted to say thank you for turning my ugly duckling into a glorious black beauty ! Your work is amazing and it was a pleasure to meet you.

The lid's been off and the shades have been on, along with the biggest grin that would put the Cheshire Cat to shame.

Thanks again


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lash said:


> Rob, :wave:
> 
> Fantastic job !
> 
> ...


Welcome Lee:wave:
Thanks for your custom and kind comments there always appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

A lovelly job there fella, cant believe some dealers cr4p about paint finishes, so nice turnaround, bet the customer was a happy chappy!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cracking effort, finish looks spot on:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> A lovelly job there fella, bet the customer was a happy chappy!


Judging by his comments above I think he was.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Fantastic end result, Super slick, glossy, glassy, rich, deep pool of colour 

Love it :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

fantastic work as always mate, i love doing M3's. Think it must be those fat arches when fully corrected :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark said:


> fantastic work as always mate, i love doing M3's. Think it must be those fat arches when fully corrected :thumb:


Cheers mate, the arches were my favourite part to machine.:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great work as always mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work rob:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Rob. Stunning.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

Wouldn't be mad on convertibles but that looks really well, deadly work


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

No need to excuse. What you've done here I consider an artform and you should be proud! Stunning.

I'm just a PT Detailer and still have so much to learn.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work


----------



## wezjones (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning Work, and what a car


----------



## AdamJames (Oct 6, 2010)

Fantastic job.... With the mileage that low and looking that good now... probably worth a bomb... Top work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

SR06 said:


> No need to excuse. What you've done here I consider an artform and you should be proud! Stunning.
> 
> I'm just a PT Detailer and still have so much to learn.





horned yo said:


> nice work





AdamJames said:


> Fantastic job.... With the mileage that low and looking that good now... probably worth a bomb... Top work


Cheers guys, although a 2 year old thread it's still good to see re-surfaced.:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I quoted on the job a few weeks ago I did a 50/50 test on the front of the wing the customer was amazed and took it straight back to reclaim the £350 they charged for the A-glaze, they also wanted the opportunity for their guy to fix it and he could supposedly do the whole detail in a day for £100 but the customer said not likely after the original damage.[/QUOTE]

cracking way to get work, and stunning job


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## Junkie (Apr 25, 2009)

Have to say mate, once again gobsmacked.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

what nice read on this cold horrid morning, with a nice hot coffee!!

Looks great!!:thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

brilliant job and quality write-up


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

stunning..


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

stunning mate fantastic write up :buffer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb Rob - Great job

Just noticed the epic thread resurrection lol


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome results. The E46's still look so good.


----------

